# Questions on possible monitor upgrade



## lupacexi (Jun 30, 2018)

I currently have two NEC 20" IPS monitors (1600x1200 and 1680x1050), and am considering replacing one of them as it is starting to ghost. I suspect that a possible replacement would be 1920x1080 as it is a common resolution in larger monitors. I need to spend a bit more time looking at the various NEC options (my preferred choice) as they have several lines (E, EA, P and PA) available. And, I need to consider what sizes I might purchase and can fit on to my already tight desk. Since the resolution would most likely be the same, I was wondering what are people's experiences with the various sized monitors that display 1920x1080. They range from 22" to at least 27", and while I work at a 22" HP at work, I am not certain how large I want to consider since the resolution is the same. Any thoughts? And any thought about the different NEC lines? My budget is not endless, so I am pretty certain that the PA line is off the table, and the P line may be a stretch.

Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 30, 2018)

I think 1920 x 1080 is not that high a resolution for larger monitors. For a 22” monitor it should be fine, but I don’t think you should go larger than that if you don’t want to consider a higher resolution (2560 x 1440) as well.


----------



## davidedric (Jun 30, 2018)

Faced with a similar question a few weeks ago, I decided on the Eizo CS2420 (yes, I realise it's not NEC!), which is a 24 inch 1920×1200 panel.
I decided that for my hobbiest purposes I didn't need a 4K monitor, nor did I want to invest in a possible computer upgrade to drive it.
The CS2420 is at the bottom end of their premium ColorEdge range, but covers 99% of Adobe sRGB, and has excellent reviews.
In the UK it retails at around GBP520, which for me was affordable.
So far I am very pleased.  The only downside for me is that my ColorMunki is not supported by their custom calibration software, so I have to decide whether to splash out on a new device.
Obviously, it may not be for you, but it meets my needs.

Dave


----------



## PhilBurton (Jul 1, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> I think 1920 x 1080 is not that high a resolution for larger monitors. For a 22” monitor it should be fine, but I don’t think you should go larger than that if you don’t want to consider a higher resolution (2560 x 1440) as well.


And make sure that your current graphics card can support a higher monitor resolution.  Sufficient VRAM can be an issue, especially if you select a 4K monitor.

Phil Burton


----------



## Martin van Gog (Jul 23, 2018)

PhilBurton said:


> And make sure that your current graphics card can support a higher monitor resolution.  Sufficient VRAM can be an issue, especially if you select a 4K monitor.
> 
> Phil Burton



I bought one BenQ PhotoVue SW2700PT 27" a few months ago.  BenQ isn't a top brand like Eizo or NEC. But I'm very pleased  with it. It's a hardware calibrated screen, which can be re-calibrated with any common spectrometer. The resolution is 2560 x 1440 (WQHD) . Color gamma's:
AdobeRGB 99% ,100% sRGB, Rec.709.

In the Netherlands cost the screen approximately € 690. 
Naturally, the comments remain valid with regard to the GPU. 

For twice the price there're a 27" or 34" 4K available. I've tried out the 27" 4 K screen at my hardware provider.  But because of the pixel-count the GUI of Lightroom, Photoshop e.g. become nearly unreadable, despite all available tricks.  

I'm very satisfied with my screen, even though it may not be the choice for people, of whom photography and / or postprocessing is more than a passion. 

with regards,  Martin


----------



## Replytoken (Jul 24, 2018)

I had two NEC monitors and upgraded one of them last year.  I picked up a refurbished P242 for an amazing price (although I do believe it was priced in error) at NEC's outlet.  I have bought almost all of my monitors there and have been quite happy with them.  They offer a one year warranty instead of their usual extended warranty, but for the savings, I felt the trade-off was reasonable.  I did have an issue with the P242, but they shipped me another one and their tech support is amazing.  It is a small group of NEC engineers that handle the calls, and they know their stuff.  If you are are in the US, I suggest checking out the outlet at necdisplay.com .  Stock changes often, so if  you are not in a hurry, you may find a good deal on a premium monitor.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------

